# Oneway, powermatic, or nova.



## Lefley (Jan 1, 2017)

Looking for forever lathe. Has anyone got a oneway 2436 shipped to b.c. And total cost from ontario. Or know of suppliers around invermere b.c. . 2.5 hours from calgary, a.b.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> Looking for forever lathe.
> 
> - Lefley


http://www.turnrobust.com/


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Call Oneway. They will give you shipping costs.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a look at this thread. Like already said just a telephone call away for cost!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/194874

Would recommend One Way over the other lathes you asked about. Just don't know prices or availability up there in Canada.


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

> Looking for forever lathe. Has anyone got a oneway 2436 shipped to b.c. And total cost from ontario. Or know of suppliers around invermere b.c. . 2.5 hours from calgary, a.b.
> 
> - Lefley


None of the other lathes are not in the same class as the Oneway, I would call Oneway, they have a 1-800 number.

Ask them, if you are not in a hurry, they do have ways to get the lathes to you, and have experience in that with hundreds of lathes shipped all over, even outside N.America, doesn't hurt to ask and yes you would get a forever lathe that's for certain.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I think the oneway lathe is probably the best of the 3 brands you listed. Has the highest price too. I have the jet 16×42. Feels the same as the powematics. I have never used a Nova, but seeing them on the showroom floor. They are not even in the same class as oneway or PM. Very light weight. I don't think you could go wrong with either PM or oneway. I went with the jet because of budget limits.


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

If you were buying a 20" lathe, the Powermatic is the better buy (not better, but a better buy). In the 24" category, however, I think the Powermatic is overpriced for what you get and I would rather have the Oneway or a Robust. My objection to the Oneway is the lack of a sliding headstock, but that isn't important to everyone.

If Laguna ever gets around to releasing their new 24/36 Revo, it may become the new "best buy" in 24" lathes but we'll have to see.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I'd look at Robust lathes as well.

7 year warranty!

http://www.turnrobust.com/dealers/


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

One thing that I should have added to my previous post is that, although Oneway products are excellent, their customer service, in my experience, is terrible! If you get them on the phone when you call, you will be fine. If you leave a message, though, (again, in my experience) they will never phone back. 
I have many Oneway tools, and I've bought all of them from dealers. Each time I've called Oneway to get information prior to ordering, I've not gotten a return call. I tried as recently as before Christmas to get information on their bowl gouges. So far, no one has bothered to call me back. 
I'm sure others on here will be able to recount their stories of excellent service. My experience has been just the opposite.


----------



## Lefley (Jan 1, 2017)

Found a oneway 2036 circa 1999 with boxes of faceplats, chucks, turning chisels etc, for 2800 canadian good running condition. Good price??


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

$2800 Canadian with extras sounds like a great price. They don't come up in the used market in my area very often. The last one I saw was around $4500 US.


----------



## Lefley (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks steve. Actually got the oneway 2036 with way more cessories then i thought. Whole box robert sorby chisels(15), carbide chisels . 6 different chucks, lots live and dead centers, hollow system, oneway steady rest,calpers, books and wood. Almost feel like i stole it , he inheridated from fatherinlaw and never used it


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, I ordered a Oneway 2436 with all the bells and whistles, it showed up Dec. 23rd/16. It is 3hp. with stainless bed ways, stainless 17" table extension, remote on off switch, double morse taper in head stock, 96 position indexing, stronghold chuck, 4 different tool rests, and a few other things. Delivered to my home in Prince George bc. the total invoice was $9749.78, $455.00 of that was for shipping.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Adding to my post, if you happen to order a 2436 make sure you get the wheel kit, I got the kit with the solid castors as the floor of my shop is concrete. I installed this kit while the lathe was still on the pallet, it made it so easy to get it on the floor and move it around. the Lathe weighs 850 lbs without any accessories. It only took around a week to show up on my doorstep after it was shipped from Ontario. Excellent customer service, I did most of the ordering process with e-mail's.


----------

